# Tips for Signing Off and Spending Quality Time with Family



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When you all sit down to dinner, do you spend the meal talking to each other or is everyone glued to their phones? Modern technology has made the impossible possible in many ways and, most people would agree, it has changed our lives for the better. With new technology comes new challenges, however, and spending too much time on mobile devices can cut into quality family time. Keep reading to learn some tips for signing off and spending more quality time together as a family. 

*Tip #1: Take inventory of how much time you spend using technology.*

If you really want to cut down on phone time, it may help for you to first take stock of how much time you really spend using technology – it might surprise you. For one week, keep track of the hours you spend using your phone, laptop, and other mobile devices then add it all up to see how much time your family spends using technology as a whole. From there, you can set a goal for reducing that number.

*Tip #2: Build an hour of screen-free time into your after-school activities.*

After your kids get home from school they need a little time to unwind before they hit the books and do their homework. Rather than letting your kid sit on the couch with his phone for an hour, take a walk to the park or do some other family activity for an hour. 

*Tip #3: Make a rule for no phones at the dinner table.*

Eating dinner together as a family is extremely important – it helps you to bond more closely as a family and stay up to date with the details of each other’s lives. To maximize this time, make it a rule that no one brings their phone to the table so you can all focus on conversation.

*Tip #4: Eliminate phones from your bedtime routine.*

Studies have shown that the light from cell phones, televisions, computers, and mobile devices can actually prevent you from falling asleep. If you want to get a good night’s rest, try creating a bedtime routine that excludes phones and other screens during the thirty minutes before bed. Not only will you sleep better, but you’ll have time for more family activities like reading a book together.

*Tip #5: Get familiar with the “Do Not Disturb” function on your phone.
*
During family time it is easy to be distracted by your phone, even if you aren’t actively using it. To truly dedicate yourself to family time, set your phone to “Do Not Disturb” mode so you don’t get any notifications, alerts, or calls. This will help you to give your family your undivided attention.

*Tip #6: Download an app to monitor and limit your usage*.

If you feel like you are still using your phone too often, try downloading an app that will monitor your usage and that allows you to set limits. There are a number of different apps out there that can serve this function and many of them are available for free.

VS Glen Community Support


----------

